# How tight should your girth be



## Diegosmom (Jul 12, 2009)

Ok so ive been doing some You tube surfing on this subject and im a bit confused.All i have ever seen is pull as tight as you can to keep the saddle on so when you get on it dosnt slip off.Well these videos show that you are not supposed to pull real tight that you should be able to have some leave way.Well call me a fat butt but if i dont get that thing tight its coming off.So how do you get on a horse with a loose girth.here is one of the videos


----------



## Legend (Nov 15, 2011)

Diegosmom said:


> Ok so ive been doing some You tube surfing on this subject and im a bit confused.All i have ever seen is pull as tight as you can to keep the saddle on so when you get on it dosnt slip off.Well these videos show that you are not supposed to pull real tight that you should be able to have some leave way.Well call me a fat butt but if i dont get that thing tight its coming off.So how do you get on a horse with a loose girth.here is one of the videos
> 
> How to Fit Your Horse with a Western Saddle : How to Cinch Tightening Straps on a Western Saddle - YouTube


Sorry, but I really dislike that lady off of "Expert Village".

I personally ride English, and I tighten it up so its one hole beneath the tightest it should go. Its never too loose, and it makes a happy horse


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

Fat butt or not, that saddle's coming off! Never in my life have I seen a cinch tightened like that, and I have had my fair deal of loose girth accidents, a few of which have left me under the horse.


----------



## Diegosmom (Jul 12, 2009)

Yeah me too that's why I was confused. And that's not the only video I have seen like that. I am all about the well being of mu horse but I'm sorry my safety comes first and I tighten as tight as I can. Looking at your horses feet up close and in action is not my idea of a good ride
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

The girth should not be as tight as you can possibly pull it--you should be able to get both hands underneath with a little slack. When you mount, you should not pull on the horn or any other part of the saddle. Either use a mounting block or grab your horse's neck/mane, instead. This will prevent your weight from causing the saddle to slip. Push yourself up from your right leg gracefully, in one fluid movement.


----------



## Diegosmom (Jul 12, 2009)

Ok so leaving slack amd you are out for a nice run and you do a sudden turn and all I've a sudden you are under your horse. There have been times i am on my horse after tightening the girth as tight as I can and after an hour of riding I get off to do something and it is so loose that I could pull it to one side. So if I hadn't tightened it like I did and left slack like you say. How is that safe.

I'm new at horse owning so that's why I ask
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Generally, if you have good balance, the saddle will not slide very far even if your horse jolts to the side. But if you're intending to do something like barrel racing or cutting, yes, you should make your girth extra tight before entering the arena.

Now some horses will "bloat" when you tighten the girth and loosen up as they go along on a ride. So it's never a bad idea to get off and check your girth, retightening if necessary, after riding for a few minutes.


----------



## Diegosmom (Jul 12, 2009)

Ok. That explains it for me. I don't have great balance. It's something I have been working on. That's why I opted for a smooth walking horse over anything else. I just feel more comfortable knowing that saddle isn't going anywhere. Maybe one day I won't feel that way. I know they bloat so that's why I always try to get a good tight fit the first time so when they let the air out I don't tompal off. Thanks for the info
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mvinotime (Mar 5, 2010)

I make sure I can get a couple fingers but still cinched tight but I have heard that riding in too loose a cinch (which I used to do thinking it would be more comfortable to my horse) can actually cause it to rub as it slips/slides around and cause more discomfort to the horse? Interested in everyones replies....


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

Not saying I can do it now (in fact, I know I can't)...but in college I had to mount a horse up, from the ground, no girth. That's right. NONE. We got three tries. 

And you know what. On my third try I did it (the first two failed attempts were due to the horse moving off as I was mounting up). I've always been a heavier rider...and the mare I was doing this on for my test out (final exam) was a round, roly poly morgan pony cross with no withers. Yet I still did it. Our teacher said that if you mount up correctly, the saddle should not move at all. He didn't want us pulling ourselves up.

Everyone in my class was able to do it within their three tries. It was kinda neat that we were able to do it.

Edit to add: we didnt ride without the girth though, it was just mount up. Sit there for a second, dismount.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

My gelding has great withers. Makes it hard to find a saddle that fits, but when one does...it stays. My daughter once finished a ride, and it was slack - as in daylight on the bottom. She & I had some words after that, because that was dangerous, but I LOVE horses with withers!

Beyond that, some horses will bloat, and some saddles will settle. I generally walk the horse some to reduce the effect of bloating, but the saddle will still settle. I find that if I tighten it tighter than most recommend, it will be slightly loose after 10 minutes of riding. I usually apologize as I tighten it: "Sorry, boy, but we both know it will get looser as soon as my fat rear settles down on it - so the sooner I'm up, the sooner it is loose!"

To date, I have no evidence he understands sentences. Oh well.

Also - what works for me is one hand on the withers, and one hand on the far side of the cantle. Make certain you are close to his side. The farther from his side, the more torque when you go up. Hop, hop, hop, then up and lean a bit over to the other side, so my weight is centered on his spine ASAP. THEN swing around and settle.

If a horse isn't inclined to wait patiently, then I figure he deserves an extra tight cinch and a quick but less comfortable mount. Even my spooky mare has figured out that if she stands still, I'll get my weight centered quickly and it is easier for her.

BTW - I also LOVE short horses. My mare is 15.3, and that is about 0.3 taller than I would buy again. I'm 53, and gravity is stronger than it was in the 60s & 70s. That is what has killed the space program - increasing gravity. The mountains are also getting taller, rocks larger and harder, and some of the trails of my youth have doubled in length. I wish a scientist would study it...


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

TBH what the person said in the video is what I do.
Girth up loosely at first, then tighten before mounting.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

that girth isnt tightened at all nore is it tied on, I would have pulle dthe horses knees up and then tightened up the rest of the way, then tied the strap at the top to the saddle rigging.

Two hands underneath ? Are you kidding me ? Maybe a couple fingers,


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

^ Using the cinch buckle is just as secure as tying off the latigo at the rigging. One doesn't need to do both.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

i do tight the first time since my guy blows out. then right before i mount i tighten so its 2-3 fingers snug. never had a problem with to loose or to tight and no sliding even with my rounder horses. but since i ride with some slack i use a breast collar all the time in case of major slippage.


----------



## Legend (Nov 15, 2011)

My boy used to bloat, like hardcore. He stopped bloating when I stopped tightening it as tight as it should go. One hole down, and he now never bloats...


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I can fit at least one hand in between my girth and the horse, usually I'll tighten it up 10 minutes or so into the ride and I do check it periodically. I also know which hole is perfect for both of them when I'm riding them. Neither of mine bloat, but I don't try and strangle them with their girths so maybe that's why? ;-)


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Sahara said:


> ^ Using the cinch buckle is just as secure as tying off the latigo at the rigging. One doesn't need to do both.


Uh no it isnt, If I use the buckle AND tie it is obviously more secure than just the buckle. As I have the security of the buckle PLUS the tie.
X + anything positive is greater than X, and tieing doesnt weaken the buckle.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

^ If you super-glued it too, it'd be even _more_ secure!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

bubba13 said:


> ^ If you super-glued it too, it'd be even _more_ secure!


Velcro. Secure, but less permanent.

However, FWIW, I have had a latigo come undone when using the holes. 

How? I don't know. It did. Maybe using a nylon latigo contributed. All I noticed was that my gelding seemed concerned about something, so I got off to check. The latigo had popped off the latch.

I tightened the cinch, which was now fairly loose, and got back on. I don't latch and tie both, but it wouldn't hurt any, and might help.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

This is a tough one for me, as I had a really bad experience with a saddle slipping when I first got back into riding as an adult. It was my first canter lesson, I was on the lunge, and as the little Haflinger I was riding picked up speed on the circle, she remained on the circle while the forces of nature and the loose girth caused the saddle to slip off to the right, and threw me head first into the wall.

So now, I'll admit it, I'm a chronic overtightener. I'm so embarrassed, but I gave my poor mare girth sores from overdoing a fleece-lined girth; the fleece compressed after only a few weeks of using the girth, and the stiff material underneath was rubbing her raw.

After a couple of weeks off for healing, I switched to this girth, which seems to be a lot better for both of us. The elastic is on the inside, so I find that while I can get it very snug to begin with, I can't overtighten it. As we ride, it does stretch, and by the time I dismount, it looks borderline loose to me, but she seems much more comfortable now. And, no sores.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That is one of the few videos where the lady doesn't have a ton of completely useless or wrong information. I do it similar to the way she does...tighten it to "snug", then walk a few steps, tighten again, get on, tighten again if I notice my saddle seems loose or if I get off, I'll check the girth to see if it needs tightened.

There is nothing in this world that will make a horse cinchy like cutting them in two before you even get on every time you ride.

IMHO, if you need to cut your horse in two just to keep the saddle from slipping all over the place, then either a) the saddle doesn't fit nearly as well as it should or b) you don't yet have good enough balance to keep the saddle centered.


----------



## SaddleOnline (Oct 20, 2011)

I get it snug, put my bridle on, walk a few steps so my gelding will deflate and snug it back up again. I keep it tight enough it doesn't slide, but I can wiggle a finger or two between the girth and the horse if I try. 

In all honestly, most average riders that I have seen have problems getting the girth tight enough - its a rare person who really has an OVER-tightening problem, probably because over-tightening requires a good bit of upper body strength.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I tighten my cinch exactly like the lady in the video. I kept waiting to see what she was doing wrong and never saw it. So if she's wrong, I'm wrong too. :lol:

I will tighten it about like she does when I first saddle. Then tighten another notch or so before I mount. Then reach down and feel the cinch ring after I mount. Normally I can snug it up yet another notch. 

My friends do say I ride a bit loose, but if I use what I call a strategic mounting area, such as a downed tree, cinder block, rut in the road, etc, I normally can get on just fine. Often on the flat I have trouble getting on my Mustang from the ground even though he is short because he is also very round. I think the shape of the horse's back has a lot to do with how secure the saddle is. My Fox trotter has great withers for holding a saddle. The Mustang, not so much! Saddle fit and the shape of the back has a lot to do with it.

I have had the saddle roll with me on at least two occasions. One was a spook n' spin, the other was when I ducked out to the side to miss a tree limb. Both times I think the breast collar saved my life, or at least serious injury. It kept the saddle on the side of the horse and so it never rolled completely under. If you are worried about rolling under the horse, ride with a breast collar. They are like a seat belt. Saves your life and saddle in case of a wreck. :lol:


----------



## SaddleOnline (Oct 20, 2011)

trailhorserider said:


> I tighten my cinch exactly like the lady in the video. I kept waiting to see what she was doing wrong and never saw it. So if she's wrong, I'm wrong too. :lol:
> 
> I will tighten it about like she does when I first saddle. Then tighten another notch or so before I mount. Then reach down and feel the cinch ring after I mount. Normally I can snug it up yet another notch.
> 
> ...


A breast collar will not save you from serious injury in 99 percent of saddle slipping accidents. It is made to provide a little extra security and stability and not designed as back up girth, nor should it be used as one. You would be much safer with a properly tightened girth and IMO 2 saddle slipping accidents is 2 too many and an unnecessary safety risk.


----------

